# Mating habits of the Mystery snail... Interesting



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, I have been quiie fascinated with my snails activities since I got them. How they move, how they can get into tight spots and back out without getting their big shells stuck. Even how fast they grew in my tank. Just amazing little creatures. Tonight, my snails tried to entertain me in another way, mating, I assume. They are seeming to be tied together, like dogs do when they mate. Obviously, I have never seen anything like snails breeding before so this is all new to me.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Cool picture. Sounds like someone is getting a soft spot for snails ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

LOL I am not sure it is a soft spot but they are quite interesting little creatures. Who knew snails tied together like dogs? They have even been moving about the tank with the other one dragging on it. Like a dog. Maybe I should be worried that somehow they involuntarily got stuck together?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Oooohhh....you gonna have some snail eggs soon!:-D


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

jeaninel said:


> Oooohhh....you gonna have some snail eggs soon!:-D


 I wonder?
I see they are at it again today. Not sure if it is the same 2 but I think it is. For awhile they were hanging out in the log with the Tiger Striped guy but now they are out front tied together again. The one craws all a round with the other hanging on it's back. Does anyone else know if this is truly mating behavior or is there a personality conflict or what?


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Here are a couple of pictures of the two love birds. Or the two that hate each other and are trying to kill each other. Any thoughts anyone?


















In that one the three of them were actually in there but this next one, the big dark one is giving up and moving on.









Here they are connected and moving about the tank


























I would love to hear input from anyone with experience or just thoughts on what is truly happening here.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

They are mating my dear. They are one of the snails that do have a male and female. The female can store sperm for months kind of like platties and guppies do. I once bought a Mystery snail and I had her for about 3 months before she laid a clutch of eggs. So then I knew I had a female. They'll lay their eggs above the waterline usually under the hood so the eggs stay moist but don't drown in the water. The eggs are in a cluster kind of like a clump of grapes. Here's a link to a website I found very informative. The Apple Snail (Ampullariidae) Website


----------



## Ponyo (Jul 24, 2010)

This is so interesting. I hope you'll post more photos if there are eggs and/or babies. Now I'm wondering if my recently purchased Mystery Snail might be a pregnant female. I sure hope so, but I wouldn't know how to tell a male from a female when looking at one.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

New photo of the love birds. This is a love affair for sure. These two are hanging out together constantly "joined" They are now hanging out at the water line, as you can see by the pictures. I usually have the water up higher but I want to see what will happen.


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Inga said:


> New photo of the love birds. This is a love affair for sure. These two are hanging out together constantly "joined" They are now hanging out at the water line, as you can see by the pictures. I usually have the water up higher but I want to see what will happen.


Ohhhhh keep us posted on how long it takes for u to get eggs! Mine first mated about 4 days ago and only once that ive seen and no eggs yet. I want snail babies!!!!


----------

